# Skinny Frog!



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi guys, I've got a really skinny powder blue a, the other 2 frogs look fine. I really concerned as he doesn't look good. Have you got any ways I could help put some weight on the froggo.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Dendrokeeper2020 said:


> Hi guys, I've got a really skinny powder blue a, the other 2 frogs look fine. I really concerned as he doesn't look good. Have you got any ways I could help put some weight on the froggo.


Pictures of the frogs would help. 

Your best solution is probably to separate out the skinny frog so you can make sure he's eating properly. 

What are you feeding them? What are you dusting the feeders with? How often do you feed?


----------



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

I usually feed them 2-3 times a week as they are adults now. I feed them hydei eye fruit flies dusted with repashy calcium plus. I've ordered some calci worms as the guy I got the frogs from suggested them.


----------



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Pictures of the frogs would help.
> 
> Your best solution is probably to separate out the skinny frog so you can make sure he's eating properly.
> 
> What are you feeding them? What are you dusting the feeders with? How often do you feed?


----------



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Pictures of the frogs would help.
> 
> Your best solution is probably to separate out the skinny frog so you can make sure he's eating properly.
> 
> What are you feeding them? What are you dusting the feeders with? How often do you feed?


I'm just worried the other 2 are bullying him


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Dendrokeeper2020 said:


> I'm just worried the other 2 are bullying him


You should separate him into a different tank (or bin) for the time being The likeliest answer is that one (or both) of the other frogs are bullying him and preventing him from eating.


----------



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> You should separate him into a different tank (or bin) for the time being The likeliest answer is that one (or both) of the other frogs are bullying him and preventing him from eating.


OK, thank you mate. I will do tomorrow


----------



## gotfrogs? (Sep 18, 2018)

He does look a bit skinny. I would suggest bigger feedings and more often. You could separate him as others have suggested but more flies would help I bet. Picture of the other two frogs?


----------



## Dendrokeeper2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> You should separate him into a different tank (or bin) for the time being The likeliest answer is that one (or both) of the other frogs are bullying him and preventing him from eating.





gotfrogs? said:


> He does look a bit skinny. I would suggest bigger feedings and more often. You could separate him as others have suggested but more flies would help I bet. Picture of the other two frogs?





fishingguy12345 said:


> You should separate him into a different tank (or bin) for the time being The likeliest answer is that one (or both) of the other frogs are bullying him and preventing him from eating.


Hi guys, I have an update. I've separated one of the frogs that's also a bit skinny but is still healthy and the male from yesterday is sticking with the female like glue. They are happy but I've been watching and flies walk past them and they don't eat them. I am gonna go get some other feeder insects on Friday and that should help. Thanks guys!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Dendrokeeper2020 said:


> They are happy but I've been watching and flies walk past them and they don't eat them. I am gonna go get some other feeder insects on Friday and that should help.


That's not good. They aren't likely holding out for variety.

Filling this out (cut and paste into a reply here; don't quote it as it is too hard to sort out the answers) will be of benefit for figuring out what's going on:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Dendrokeeper2020 said:


> Hi guys, I have an update. I've separated one of the frogs that's also a bit skinny but is still healthy and the male from yesterday is sticking with the female like glue. They are happy but I've been watching and flies walk past them and they don't eat them. I am gonna go get some other feeder insects on Friday and that should help. Thanks guys!


This isn't normal behavior. Frogs should eat anything that moves that can fit in their mouth. They don't care about prey variety. Fill out the info like @Socratic Monologue suggested so we can see if we can help you narrow down the cause of this issue.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah, the OP most likely has several husbandry issues that need fixing.


----------

